# Alphabetical Food! - tips/idea/recipe



## creative

I thought it would be fun to alphabetically list a food item and give either a tip, idea or a recipe.  

For instance, A - Avocado.   I could give a tip (place stone in guacamole to help keep its green colour), or an idea (bacon, lettuce and avocado sandwich spread with mayo) or a recipe - guacamole (can suggest a recipe or give it)

_Difficult letters can be skipped, e.g. Q, X, Z

_So...

*A - *Almonds - when buying them in their shells, shake them.  If they rattle then they are old.


----------



## creative

*B* - Beans.  When I have baked beans on toast, I enrich them with crushed garlic, tomato paste and either peanuts or pumpkin seeds!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Okay, I'll play.

*C - Cauliflower.* Instead of boring steamed cauliflower florets, try roasting the entire head.

Recipe: Spicy Whole Roasted Cauliflower | Recipes - PureWow


----------



## creative

*D*ates - I like to sometimes make these into presents by placing a brazil nut inside each date and moulding marzipan around the date.  Then I get some petit four cases and place them back in their oblong box (as many as will fit).


----------



## Andy M.

*E*ggs, Deviled: A classic that everyone loves.  Simply mix the yolk with some mayonnaise, a splash of juice from a jar of green olives and garlic powder.  Pipe the yolk mixture into the whites using a Ziploc bag with a corner cut off.  Top with half of a Manzanilla olive and dust with smoked paprika.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*F*rittata - an egg dish that loves leftover meats and vegetables, re-purposing them into tonight's dinner.

Chop leftovers, break 6 eggs into a bowl, whisk till frothy, add in the leftovers, also any fresh or dried herbs that will compliment the add-ins.  Pour into med-hot oiled skillet, cook until it releases, place under broiler to cook top.  You can add cheese on top or bread crumbs if you like.


----------



## creative

*G*inger & Lemon Tea, fresh - great for colds!

Peel and finely grate a small portion of fresh root ginger (about 1 tsp) into a cup.  Pour over boiling water to almost full.  Stir and cover for a few minutes.  Then add lemon juice to taste and honey.  There will be the ginger bits at the bottom of the cup which I love to chew on, or you could pour it into another cup with a sieve over it.


----------



## GotGarlic

*G*arlic can have many personalities, depending on how it is cut and/or cooked. The more surface area is exposed, as through mincing, the more pungency is released. But when whole cloves are roasted slowly (350°F for 30 minutes), they become soft, sweet and spreadable. Roasted garlic makes a wonderful spread on toasted bread or a delicious addition to mashed potatoes.


----------



## creative

*H*addock - gently cooked. If it's a thin tail fillet and I am just cooking for myself, then I do it the plate method.  I get some new potatoes going in a pan of water.  When halfway through cooking, I put a buttered/greased plate over the pan (measured beforehand to fit, with a lid over it). Place the haddock on the plate and cover with the lid.  It will gently cook through in about 10 minutes (depending on the degree of heat and size of pan).


----------



## Andy M.

Ice Cream - everybody's favorite.  You have the get the fat content and sweetness right then freeze it as quickly as possible.  Faster freezing results in smaller ice crystals which give you a smoother (not icy) texture.  Sugar and fat help with texture as well.


----------



## Hoot

Innards - Internal organs. Most animal hearts are very good grilled. I am very fond of various soups that incorporate innards, as well. Menudo comes to mind. Hmm....Now where did I leave that honeycomb tripe?


----------



## Hoot

Uh oh... I reckon I am posting an "I" out of turn. 
Jerk... A Caribbean term for highly spiced food. I frequently cook jerk chicken on the grill.
I must admit that I, lately, have resorted to Walkerswood seasoning.


----------



## yummy_food

Kale - with feta cheese and beets it makes a delicious salad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lemon - brilliant food that goes with most anything.


----------



## creative

*Mangoes*!  Great tasting and versatile, e.g. in salsas, sorbets, smoothies ..... even just chopped up, mixed into some lime juice (for tang factor) and chilled.


----------



## Alix

Nalesniki - aka crepes Polish/Ukrainian/Russian style. 

Fill these babies with fruit for dessert, but fill them with chopped egg, ham, avocado, onions and a sniff of grated cheddar for a filling brunch.


2 cups flour
2 cups milk
4 eggs
1/3 cup melted butter

Whisk milk and eggs together, add flour and whisk til smooth. Pour in  the melted butter after its cooled a bit and whisk again. Pour into a  heated crepe pan, swirl and flip when ready. Makes about 12 - 15 crepes depending on your pan.


----------



## Aunt Bea

*O*atmeal!

The perfect way to start your day! 

Sesame Street - Ernie, Bert, and a Frog - YouTube


----------



## sparrowgrass

Pancakes!  I love mine made with cornmeal, topped with real butter and real maple syrup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Quince - I have used it as extra fruit in an apple pie.


----------



## yummy_food

Radishes - perfect to bring on a picnic!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## creative

*S*kin - of chicken! If I buy chicken thighs, I like to deskin them and render them down, i.e. flatten them into a hot frying pan and let their fat ooze out (to fry onions etc).  The added bonus is that you get a lovely crisp piece of skin to eat!


----------



## StarsWithLove

_I used to love them sliced, sprinkled with mozzarella and baked in the oven for a few minutes._


----------



## creative

*T*artare sauce - easy to make your own.  Add a combination of finely chopped gherkins, capers and/or olives to mayonnaise.


----------



## Addie

Urchins - A delicacy from the sea.


----------



## meredith tennant

Veal: delicious but controversial.


----------



## creative

*W*alnuts - a great combination is slices of crusty baguette spread with boursin and eaten with ripe pear and walnuts.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

X AND Z CAN BE OMITTED - so the last letter is *Y*....and then the alphabet can start again (if there is sufficient interest to do so).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Xavier Soup a traditional Italian chicken dish: Xavier Soup | The Lass In The Apron


----------



## StarsWithLove

_Silly me, I forgot to add tomatoes in that post! 
Yellow squash! It's good roasted with sea salt. _


----------



## GotGarlic

Zucchini - we cut them into planks, then marinate in olive oil, lemon juice, oregano, garlic, salt and pepper, then grill on both sides. Delicious summer side dish for grilled meats.


----------



## Addie

*Game Two*

Apples - One of natures best foods


----------



## StarsWithLove

_Broccoli. I love eating it with pesto, marinara or ranch. _


----------



## creative

C is for *C*hocolate! A luxurious snack - holding the stalks of fresh cherries and dipping them into melted dark chocolate!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

creative said:


> *W*alnuts - a great combination is slices of crusty baguette spread with boursin and eaten with ripe pear and walnuts.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> X AND Z CAN BE OMITTED - so the last letter is *Y*....and then the alphabet can start again (if there is sufficient interest to do so).



*Y*akisoba



There ya go ...


----------



## creative

Ah...the above post addressed missing out Y (in the last game)!  

Next letter here is *D*


----------



## StarsWithLove

_Daikon, while I only had this once, I would like to try it in story fry or roasted._


----------



## creative

We had D (before the above post, referring back to a previous letter)................

Next letter is *E*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*E is for ...*

*E*damame

Considered a Superfood
Very nice simply boiled, drained and served warm with loads of Sea Salt
I also found a wonderful frozen bagged veggie at Trader Joe's not so long ago, Soycutash

I saw a blog post somewhere, they used this frozen veg as a salad


----------



## keylime

Fried chicken - double batter for extra crunch !! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jusnikki

Ganache 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*H* as in Honey



... like the local raw Honey that I use in our Iced Tea every Summer to help us combat seasonal allergies!


----------



## jusnikki

Iced sugar cookies


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## creative

*J*erusalem Artichokes - more easily peeled after cooking them (in boiling, salted water), i.e. slit lengthwise and then the skin easily comes away.

For those who may not know, this vegetable has a deserved reputation for flatulence....best avoided if having romantic inclinations.


----------



## jusnikki

Kaiser roll


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## creative

*L*asagna pasta, cooked - can be used to make cannelloni.  Less sickly, i.e. more substantial ratio of filling to pasta.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*M*eyer Lemons are just coming into season

My mother adores them and try to make different things for her 
using *M*eyer Lemons


----------



## jusnikki

New York strip steak


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## creative

*O*ranges - a tip: when finely grating the rind (also applies to lemon rind), get out the remaining bits stuck in the grater with a toothbrush.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*P*oi 
*P*oi is made of cooked and mashed/pounded Taro Roots, 
and no, it does not taste like 
library paste, especially if it's a couple of days old
and with a sprinkle of course Sea Salt.



(bottom center-Squid Luau and going clock wise, Kalua Pig with Lomi Lomi Salmon and Poi; Opihi or Sea Limpets; LauLau and Kalua Pig with Lomi Lomi Salmon steamed white rice and that purple stuff is Sweet Potato, MMM!)

Many babies who can not tolerate any type of milk, 
are given Poi that has been watered down in their bottles.
How do you think we grow `em so big? 
Look at some of those Islander football players!


----------



## Mad Cook

*Q* for *Queen of Puddings*

*Recipe*
BBC - Food - Recipes : Queen of puddings


----------



## Mad Cook

*R *for *Roly-poly pudding *(the easy way)

*Recipe*
ROLY POLY PUDDING | Recipes | Nigella Lawson


----------



## BellChell1234

*S - Sugar* My favorite ingredient.  My mother taught me that you don't need to buy brown sugar, just make it yourself! Molasses and sugar makes brown sugar, just throw them in a blender and mix!


----------



## creative

*T*omatoes - the small, cherry tomatoes (or small baby plum tomatoes) invariably have a more intense flavour.

I read that it is best to use a serrated knife since using a plain blade dulls the edge.  I try to keep to this.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Ugli fruit....the skin is all wrinkly but they taste much better than they look. You can eat them like an orange or add them to a salad.


----------



## yummy_food

Vodka - add a cup of it to your favorite pasta sauce and it will give it a delicious and strong flavor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*W*

W - w is for wasabi mayo, most excellent on just about anything!


----------



## creative

x and z can be omitted.

*Y*ogurt - can be mixed with mayonnaise to use in coleslaw.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

New alphabet starts!

Next letter is* A*


----------



## Silversage

Zabagalione


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*A is for -*

*A* is for -

Abalone Steaks 

MAN!  I just made myself drool, I haven't had that since I was a kid.
That was like a poor man's dish in Hawaii.  You could go out to the reefs and pick your own Abalone and EAT!!!  OH MAN!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*B* - is for :

Black Pudding 



{photo courtesy of BBC Food Ingredients}

(never had it, but my Mother and Sister did when they traveled to Ireland, WITHOUT ME!)


----------



## creative

*C*rispy *C*hicken Skin...specifically, from the thighs.  Don't waste it!  Place the skins in a dry frying pan (inner side to the pan) on a low heat. Flatten them occasionally with a spatula. Watch them render their fat (that is good to fry onions with) and also _crisp up_ that skin to make a wonderful savoury snack! Mmmmm


----------



## CharlieD

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *B* - is for :
> 
> 
> 
> Black Pudding
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23925
> 
> 
> 
> {photo courtesy of BBC Food Ingredients}
> 
> 
> 
> (never had it, but my Mother and Sister did when they traveled to Ireland, WITHOUT ME!)




Is it blood sausage?


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## creative

Next letter is D


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

CharlieD said:


> Is it blood sausage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



I found this :
BBC - Food - Black pudding recipes
, but you got me, never had either one...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

MABUHAY!
*D *is for : 

Dinguan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinuguan


[photo courtesy of the website below]

Dinuguan - kawaling pinoy

a Filipino Pork Stew, very delicious really


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Is it blood sausage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



Yes. We had it in Ireland. It's nasty.


----------



## creative

*E*ggs - there are many ways to detect whether an egg is stale.

- A fresh egg spins fast.
- When cracked open, the white will not be watery and widespread if fresh.
- If placed in some water, an egg that has gone off will float.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

F is for :

Fish



[ Ahi Poke ]


----------



## Addie

G = Garbage



All those peelings from the veggies we prepare as a side dish make for great stock for soup base. Old cabbage leaves, carrot, onion, and potato peelings, carrot tops and tips, celery leaves and bottoms we cut off, any veggie we prepare for a pretty presentation at the meal. Lots of vitamins and nutrients in that GARBAGE. Save it in the freezer until you are ready to make your soup stock with those left over bones from a roast, pork chops, chicken, etc.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*H *is for 

Hamachi 

This is a wonderful fish, especially in the Winter, when the flesh is at it's fattiest.  Eaten either raw or cooked, it's not an overly strong tasting fish.
If you can find it, try it.
[my own personal favorite is raw on sushi]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*I* is for 

Izarra 



This liqueur sounds good, but I'm trying to think how I could use it.
On Wikipedia, it is said to be used in Chocolates and Desserts.


----------



## StrawberryFields

Jambalaya and a crawfish pie meo-myo!
I love this spicy treat. We make it a few times a year.


----------



## creative

*K*ale

10 Proven Benefits of Kale (No. 1 is Very Impressive)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*L* is for 



Lychee

(in Hawaii we pronounce it lie-chee not lee-chee)



Wonderful as a Martini! (add some pupus of a plate of Ole Fashion Rumaki)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*M *

is for :

Monkfish

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lophius



I love this fish, it tastes so much like lobster, very mild flavor.
Monkfish USE TO BE inexpensive, but now it's at a bit over $10/lb.
I like it served simple, grilled and topped with Lemon Butter, MMM!


----------



## jusnikki

N is for Nashi Pear


----------



## creative

O for *O*ranges.  

I have a good salad dressing recipe for a *duck salad*, i.e. serving thin slices of duck cold. 
 Good for using up cooked roast duck, i.e. the next day.

Basically mixing together 2 tbsp. orange juice to 1 tsp. soy sauce and 1 tbsp. oil (obviously doubling up quantities if need be).  Drizzled over the duck and allow to soak in for a while.


----------



## Addie

*P*

*P* Pu Pu Platter

A great way for friends to sit around a table sharing a good time with good food. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pu_pu_platter


----------



## yummy_food

Quince apple

Use it in stew with chopped onions tomatoes green apples and meat. Best in crockpot overnight! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------

